# Good Deal



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I recently sold my Glock 36 and my S&W M9c and used some of the bucks to buy a stainless Ruger New Vaquero with a 5.5" barrel. What a deal. Now I have an outstanding, steel revolver that I love shooting, instead of two, box weapons that I would never use. 

Murphy's, an outstanding gunsmith shop up in Tucson gave me good value for the two firearms I never used and did not trust. They gave me a good price on the Vaquero too. I spent the balance as store credit for handloading supplies, which they somehow manage to get periodically. If anyone is in Tucson or nearby, I can recommend Murphys' as the best place in town. 

I also recommend a solid, steel, Ruger revolver in 45 Colt over two plastic guns that I never enjoyed.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Teuthis said:


> Now I have an outstanding, steel revolver that I love shooting, instead of two, box weapons that I would never use.


The wheelgunners have brought another one back from the dark side!

Good deal on finding a local dealer in your town. Back when there was this ammo shortage thing going on, I always knew I could go to my local guy who runs his business part time for .357 magnums for my Ruger Blackhawk.

Scott


----------

